# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  شرح واجهة التورنادو مع الاضافات الهامة التي جاء بها التحديث الاخير.

## bodr41

*   شرح كامل لكل اختيارات واجهة التورنادو مع وظائفها بعد التحديث الاخير.  نظرا للتغييرات التي  طرات على واجهة التورنادو والاضافات الهامة التي اضيفت في التحديث الاخيرمثل  التفليش بال USB لاجهزة BB5 واجهزة DCT4 Infineon كما اضيفت خاصية Rpl لفئة DCT4  واضيفت  خاصية Calc.Ask/RPL لتحويل ملف ال Ask الى ملف Rpl لتصليح السيريال التالف.
Connect SX4 للاتصال بالسيرفير لكتابة ملف ال PM
لهدا راينا من الضروري وضع شرح شامل لكل خيارات التورنادو بما فيها الاختيارات  المضافة حتى يكون عونا للمبتدئين في هدا المجال.        *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور اخي بارك الله بك*

----------


## gsm_mogador

مجهود مميز .....
يثبت  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
gsm_mogador
br
noureddine

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

ممتاز جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
حياك الله 
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم  
الله الموفق

----------


## omarb1989

بارك الله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكراا على المرورو

----------


## ABDELLAH65

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## l.midoo

عوااااااااااافي مشكور اخي

----------


## alhkem

شكرا لك بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## عدنان العمري

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## apimab

ممتاز جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ود الشيخ

مشكووووووووووور يا هندسه

----------


## Aimaqi

مشكور

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mr.emad

اللهم ارحم من كتب هذا الموضوع و ولديه

----------


## bibars

بارك الله فيك

----------


## تامرعزب

بااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك

----------


## gdora

جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## NSNSNS

شرح ممتاز واتمنى شرح الواجة الجديد v2.3.00

----------


## samir3000

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## samiufs

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ود الشيخ

*بارك الله بكش*

----------


## gsm mahdi

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عبد الحميد نور

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون

----------


## هيمااا

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------

